# Hey gurus!



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

At what age does a rooster start trying to grow? So hens try out the distinct multi-syllable noise rooster make?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

around 4-5 months.


----------



## power (Jun 20, 2012)

Different breeds , different ages. Usually the smaller the bird the earlier they crow.


----------



## jewelslette (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks for deciphering my auto-correct. Appare,fly my phone thinks crow is not a common word. Ha! Silly phone! I take responsibility for so instead of do. That's my fat fingers at work.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

power said:


> Different breeds , different ages. Usually the smaller the bird the earlier they crow.


Interesting.


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I had a mille fleur crow at three weeks before. But everyone else is about 4 months like Chickenqueen said.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Huh, I was wondering why my Seramas usually crow at 5-7 weeks... I have even had a two week old start in. Granted he sounded reeeeeally pathetic at that point. I have never seen my Silver Penciled Rock crow and he's fully grown. Maybe it's a pecking order thing..


----------

